# Drop bars or bull bars?



## upandover (16 Oct 2016)

I've just bought a new group set from cc for my first flat-bar road bike, that I've had about 9 years now. I've also just stripped it and painted is satin black, and it looks lovely.

Does anyone have a cheap pair of spare handlebars hanging around that I could buy from you please? Either drop bars that I can cut off, or bull bars.

Altwrnatively, I'll pick up a set from Ali Express, but I'd rather find something here, and quicker. 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## steve50 (17 Oct 2016)

I have a specialised aluminium drop handlebar in the shed that is quietly collecting cobwebs, i think it is 42cm not in mint condition (scratches from removing old bar tape etc) but perfectly useable if any good to you, would take a tenner plus postage costs.


----------



## vickster (17 Oct 2016)

You can get Deda ones for £15 delivered, no need to wait 6 weeks for the slow boat from China 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CIuw2NyX4c8CFfYK0wodxUQJEQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Or bull horns for a tenner from PX (plus postage unless you get some more stuff)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBSELKP50/selcof-kp50-bull-horn-alloy-handlebar


----------



## upandover (17 Oct 2016)

I really should have looked. 

Thank you.


----------

